# How do you deal with food sensitivities and allergies?



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Mothering and the makers of Tummy Calm are doing some research on food sensitivities and allergies, and are interested in hearing about how your family deals with these issues. If any of your children experience food sensitivities or allergies, please take our survey *here*!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

The survey is still open and Tummy Calm would love to have your input.


----------

